# Bay scallop dredging ban rejected ( BBC )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/dorset/7131165.stm


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Scalloping has become big business down here in recent years and has resulted in some large beamers coming over from Holland. It is now yet another fisherman v conservationist argument and, as always, there is never an easy answer.

Peter4447


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Thats very true Peter , the problem is that the "conservation" crusaders have been using "evidence" from one or two dives over Scallop fished grounds and saying that the damage is total and irreparable when they need to do 7 days diving every month for 2 years to get a reliable data set that would stand up to proper Scientific scrutiny.

Restrictions where they are needed are fine , very few fishermen would argue against conservation measures provided they were based on proper scientific research and on board observers , its this ban at all costs attitude that some of the campaigners have that is the problem.

There is a study being done and its still possible that MAFF will close the bay area sometime next year , we will just have to wait and see what happens.

Davie(Thumb)


----------

